
Selling Haskell in the Pub - stefans
http://neilmitchell.blogspot.com/2016/02/selling-haskell-in-pub.html?m=1
======
trav4225
"I often find myself in a pub, without pen or paper, trying to persuade
someone to try Haskell."

Heh, I have to ask it -- in a pub? How often does this end in getting beat up?
;-)

~~~
tome
If anyone tries to beat up Neil he'll just replace them with a small Shake
script.

